# Rally O in Rapid City, South Dakota



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Way to go Barb, David, and Meau!! I think its fantastic to see you guys out with your dogs and to get the title on your first try WOOOOOOT!!! 

heres hoping for many more titles for Meau and Lucy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go David and Meau! I am so proud of you guys. It is remarkable that she got her title first shot at it. That is quite an accomplishment. As you know, when it is Lucy's turn, I will be climbing out of my skin. Yay, yay and yay!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Any owner out spending quality training time and exercise with their dogs is already a winner! Ribbons and titles are just icing on the already sweet cake! 

Congrats to Meau and your hubby being hooked!! It is a wonderful feeling to see your dogs excel and it doesn't hurt to feel a little proud of yourselves. Brag away!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Big congratulations, Plum, on a successful first outing! 

Regarding registering a CKC dog with AKC, I feel your pain... You know one option is to just ILP her, as even with full registration you have to submit photos. I just think it's ridiculous that AKC won't grant you limited AKC if you have limited CKC.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It will be okay with the registering of Lucybug. Because I know and love Plumcrazy, I have lifted the non breeding agreement. With the full registration now on Lucy through the CKC, there should be no problem switching her registration over to AKC. In the future, I will do the same for anyone once they provide me with proof of spay or neuter if they wish to enter their dog in performance events.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Congratulations...A Rally titile is definitely a big something as it takes an effort on your part to train your dog..of course once your bitten by the bug you keep going further and further


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I am definitely blessed that my husband is completely hooked on this performance event. We discussed who would be handling Meau and we agreed that he'd do it - Now he's ready to progress!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

congrats! that is so exciting. I am taking Phoenix into the ring next Friday for our first ever Rally trial. I am nervous but am glad you posted this. I hope we do as well as you did. It makes me feel so much better to hear that your first try was such a success. Wishing you luck on your next event!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you! I think accomplishing any title is something to celebrate! 

Remember, every journey begins with a single step!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So fun! Congrats on the new title.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> So fun!


You got that right!! Until one actually gets involved in these performance sports, it's hard to explain how FUN it all is!! :lol: We have made such good friends and the training/practice with the other dogs is such a terrific socialization exercise for our dogs, too. It's been such a great experience!



cbrand said:


> Congrats on the new title.


Thanks! We can't wait to see what's next! :bounce:


----------

